# Radar photographs



## Piecesofeight (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anybody have any photographs taken of the radar screen in the 1980s of the amber circular displays that used to sit under a hood for daylight viewing? Despite years of sailing with and looking at them in all weathers, I didn't take a photograph and now find myself in need of one or two. For example, coming into Singapore Roads the screen was a mass of blobs from ships at anchor, and in port the surrounding wharves made a good plot.

If you have any please consider posting here or sending on to me.

Thanks - PiecesofEight (R/O)


----------



## searover (Sep 8, 2007)

As nobody has replied to your specific request, are you interested in a couple of photos I have from 1961. P&O Canberra was an early pilot for photographic radars. Just B/W.
One is off Waikiki beach and the other is of the Juan de Fuca Straits on the way to Vancouver.


----------



## Piecesofeight (Oct 10, 2008)

By all means send the photographs on, or post them on a web link, I'd be interested to see them. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Robertson (Apr 7, 2008)

*RADAR Pics*

Hi, I remember those screens from my teatime and now work for Kelvin Hughes, so am sure I can dig out what you want, let me look next week


----------



## Kevin Robertson (Apr 7, 2008)

Teatime? Since when has Ships Nostalgia had spellchecker LOL "Seatime"


----------



## Piecesofeight (Oct 10, 2008)

*Radar photos from the 80s*

Thanks Kevin, I look forward to them. One day the inevitable happened. I walked onto the bridge and smoke was emerging from the hood of one of the two radars. 

"Sparkie! came the cry, the radar's on fire." No it wasn't, they'd blown ciggie smoke into it. A classic trick.


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

Photo plot #001 was still on Canberra in '74 when I joined as trainee R/O.


----------

